

Watch 10,000 League of Legends Games in 30 Seconds - gotoblob
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/10/10/technology/league-of-legends-graphic.html

======
whitten
It is fascinating that the individual motivations of players fits into such
predictable mass movements.

I think this is at heart, the power of statistics. The simple numbers for a
group of values shows a predictive strength based on certain highly
predictable measures.

